# Shabad Kirtan Recitation Based On Raags Only?



## Admin (Aug 5, 2004)

SSA Ji, 

I have been listening to Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji (Sri Nagar Walae) for quite sometime. He does not recite Gurbani on music based on Raags. Does this makes his singing the praise of Waheguru any lesser than those Ragis who sing on tunes based on raags like Bhai Nirmal Singh Ji. 

Frankly speaking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , I find the Gurbani recitation by both of the raagis very enchanting and near to my heart. So my question is *Should we only listen to the Gurbani being recited in tunes based on Rags only ?*


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 5, 2004)

Sikhi IS based on Light & Sound. hence music is the integral part of Sikhi. As we all know that through music we can nudge our emotions. Music can also make us feel what's being sung whether we get the lyrics or not. My friend David who lives in Brasil loves to listen to Asa Di Vaar all the times. Although he does not understand a word of it, he loves the musicality of Gurbani.

Our Gurus wrote Gurbani in music so that people who did not understand what was being sung could hymn along and feel the power of Gurbani in a subliminal fashion. Gurbani was composed for all mankind irrespective of hue,creed or faith.

So Gurbani music is a foot in our door (Dasan Duar), so to speak, but to make the door wide open we have to change this beautiful poetry into prose so that we can make it the integral part of our life.

Now to answer your question..whatever tickles ur fancy.

Peace & Love

Tejwant


----------



## gurmatsangeet (Aug 21, 2004)

*Gurbani & Raag*

Beloved Brothers and Sisters

this topic is somewhat a touchy subject purley because we dont know the truth and cannot access the 'truth' even in our gurudwara sahib's anymore,and it is because of this we are at a huge disadvantage. Kirtan and gurmat sangeet was given to us by our Gurus for us to get closer with Akaal Purkh, it was the tool that would help us to survive through Kalyugh. We ourselves have chosen to go for the weaker tool which involves a harder journey, if we opt for the stronger tool our journey will become alot more easier and fruitful.

In the times of our Guru's ALL kirtan and Gurbani was and always has been sung in Raag, hence the title of raags being in Guru Maharaaj and if you notice the title raag is always read during an Akhand Paath Sahib but when our raagis do kirtan in Guru Maharaaj's Hazoori firstly they dont sing the title and secondly they pull out that oh so famous hindi tune and break all the guidelines set for the raags.

A lot of you may disagree and say that kirtan is more about the Gurbani and less about the music but that is not true at all, they are as important as each other. Only when the two are performed together in the correct way can the truth flourish just like it did during our Guru's times. The stronger tool is not likely to break and it is most definatly the safer route.


Bhull Chukh Maaf


----------



## Arvind (Aug 22, 2004)

gurmatsangeet said:
			
		

> Kirtan and gurmat sangeet was given to us by our Gurus for us to get closer with Akaal Purkh


Singh ji,

Are Kirtan and Gurmat Sangeet two different things?

Regards.


----------



## gurmatsangeet (Aug 23, 2004)

*gurmat sangeet*

Yes kirtan and gurmat sangeet are the same thing, however gurmat sangeet refers to kirtan sung in title raag and only in title raag, which is the correct method of performing kirtan.


daas
sevadaar


----------



## Arvind (Aug 23, 2004)

Just to be clear:
Gurbani when sung with musical instruments is Kirtan, and
Gurbani Kirtan when done in title raag only, is the gurmat sangeet.

Is above understanding correct one?

Recently, I realized one thing that, when we just hear (not do kirtan ourselves), then Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji kind kirtan gives a great listening pleasure. However, when one starts performing Kirtan as per gurmat sangeet, ON THEIR OWN, that gives pleasure beyond words.

Thanks.


----------



## Amarpal (Aug 25, 2004)

Dear Members,

There is a difference in singing as in public performane (classical hindustani music), and Gurbani Kirtan based on the same Raga. 

In public performance the artist uses lyrics to bring out the beauty of Raga. Where in Gurbani Kirtan the ragis use raga to bring out the beauty of the shabad.

In Gurbani there is not much emphasis on taan, alaaps or Karaz, where as it is just the opposite in redering the ragas in public performane. In Kirtan emphasis is on sabad, in performance emphasis is natually on Raga.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal


----------

